# How to paint Dark eldar?



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

How would I paint DE Warriors black with a Hawk Tuquoise high light?

Also how would I paint the flayed skin and the dark eldars dark skin tone?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Should help a bit.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

dark eldars have a dark skin tone? thought they were completely pale.

are you aiming for the kabal of the black heart and company? IE: the main army that they are showcased having the paint schemes for?


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well black with the hawk turquoise highlight is pretty much the kabal of the black heart.

DE are hard to paint highlights on if you do not have a steady hand.

if you want the whole armor black, do a thicker highlight of regal blue or necron abyss, then do thin highlights of hawk.

if you want your picture, thats probably a regal blue base, thick hawk turquoise highlight then a 50 / 50 hawk / white mix for thin highlights.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> well black with the hawk turquoise highlight is pretty much the kabal of the black heart.
> 
> DE are hard to paint highlights on if you do not have a steady hand.
> 
> ...


Yeah i'm going for black with hawk high lights. Also red instead of the pictures yellow.

So some regal blue between the black and hawk? sounds good ty for your help.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well i gave you how i would do it, do regal blue or necron abyss thicker highlights to medium the black then a thin highlight of hawk, it will make the armor look like its black blue glowing hawk. proof is in my new SW scheme if you can find that pic of my SW with the lightning painted on him, but then again that is abit more blue then hawk.

and my DE are similar cept i use a dark green as my base, orkhide shade, then i go to snot green, then scorpion


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Any idea how to paint the flayed skin ?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

do you want it more like my DE? or darker?

I do it:

Tallern Flesh with a rotting flesh drybrush highlight.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> do you want it more like my DE? or darker?
> 
> I do it:
> 
> Tallern Flesh with a rotting flesh drybrush highlight.


ah nice ty.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

How would I paint them?

1 can of flat black Kyrlon spay paint

+

1 Bic Lighter

Light the Bic Lighter, then aim Krylon Spay Can at the Bic Lighter & the Dark Eldar model(s) in question.

Man, it'll look SOOOOO cool afterwards.

Please post pics!



Not really, avoid doing what I just said.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Someones trying to get his post count up with troll posts!


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Someones trying to get his post count up with troll posts!


He crossed mah bridge! Mah bridge!

Seriously though, if the OP was wanting to figure out how to paint those models, it'd seem obvious how he'd do the highlighting (i.e. pretty much the way it seems most would would do their own highlighting, regardless of which army they've got).

As for the flayed skin stuff:






That's by Girlpainting. She does awesome work and if the OP wants, I'd say for him to copy whatever she does. Yeah, I know that she doesn't seem to go 100% into the 2nd request of the OP, but perhaps the OP might get some ideas?


----------

